
The Quantum Quest - oskansavli
https://www.quantum-quest.nl/
======
ivan_ah
Cool they made a custom edition of a quantum circuit simulator that introduces
concepts one by one. It's based on this general purpose QC simulator
[https://github.com/Strilanc/Quirk#examples](https://github.com/Strilanc/Quirk#examples)
(check the animated gif demo; very powerful stuff)

Lol... with V8 and SpiderMonkey getting faster and faster, quantum computing
simulations in js are probably as powerful as anything that can be done in a
lab these days ;)

